# Sandstone Way Northumberland



## addictfreak (12 May 2014)

Just after a little information on a new MTB route from Berwick to Hexham. I read about it here:

http://www.cyclepad.org.uk/listing/The-Sandstone-Way

Tried to email the address at the bottom of the page with no luck.

Any CCer's know if the route was actually completed and if so, where can I get a map.

Thanks


----------



## Archie_tect (12 May 2014)

Not heard of it AF!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 May 2014)

launch is set for the end of June if enough funds are raised.
http://www.berwick-advertiser.co.uk...-of-new-100-mile-scenic-cycle-route-1-2883197



> Ted is now looking for sponsors to help raise the £38,000 needed for a high profile launch (due around the end of June) including a website and maps.


----------



## addictfreak (12 May 2014)

Thanks for the replies, I have found a few articles saying its due to open. But I'm after the route if possible, fancy giving a go this summer.


----------



## albion (5 Feb 2015)

It is now meant to be fully signposted and a publicity campaign starts from this month I believe.

http://www.northumberlandnationalpa...e-way-will-create-cycle-tourism-opportunities
http://www.northern-heritage.co.uk/..._-_northumberland_-_cycle_route_map_/p-107821
http://www.cyclepad.org.uk/listing/The-Sandstone-Way

Looking at that cyclepad Google map it seems to cover some of that Border Cycle Ride old sign-age I often see. I'd certainly need to adapt the route a slight bit to do it on my hybrid.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (6 Feb 2015)

The best way to get info at the mo is to contact Ted via the cyclepad page - He's designed/developed this particular route and a good few others in the north of England (with more in the pipeline). I've know Ted professionally for close on 10 years and he just doesn't do bad ideas.

From what I gather the route uses existing tracks, UCRSs and PROW's (tarmac is kept to a minmum) so the infrastructure is already there but it may not have all the dedicated waymarking in place just yet, but it is on the way


----------



## albion (6 Feb 2015)

Yes, I've traced most of it on my OS maps, it gos off road wherever possible. I've even walked good sections of it including that track above Hareshaw Linn.
That is one of the sections I plotted around.

I would think the marking is all there now. Now I wish Ted luck in extracting the route from an imposed death by Sustrans non mapping.
The fairly new National Byway (also maybe used for bits of the route) I think has still zero mapping online at Sustrans and thus Google maps too. 
There is still a bright hope for it yet if Sustrans change their attitude, unlike the now historically interesting Border County Ride.

Anyone got any very old publications/maps on the Border County Ride ? It is near enough non existent on the net, apart from odds and sods left on OS.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (6 Feb 2015)

Sustrans only map their routes so I doubt the dead duck that is the National ByWay will ever appear on anything other than their own publicity.


----------



## mcshroom (6 Feb 2015)

The Byway gets onto Sustrans maps where it covers the same area, but there's no joined up map of it I'm aware of.

I ordered a copy of the Sandstone way map last night so it'll be interesting to have a look.


----------



## Lpoolck (6 Feb 2015)

Looking to do this in a day next year. So any reviews of the route would be helpful once people start doing it.


----------



## albion (6 Feb 2015)

Ffoeg said:


> Sustrans only map their routes so I doubt the dead duck that is the National ByWay will ever appear on anything other than their own publicity.


Most of it is on the OpenStreetMap cycle map layer.

Seems like a brilliant route for anyone visiting the UK for a month or so. It seems far more appealing than Lejog.
The Border Country Ride is quite puzzling. It must have had good support once upon a time by Northumberland council.

Why abandon another tourist attraction that adds extra holiday ideas for visitors.


----------



## Motozulu (12 Feb 2015)

A lad on another forum I use is heavily into this and is part of the 'team'. here is what he posted in January....HTH and I can give you his contact email if required........

"North Tyne Cycle Group 
This is a newly formed group put together to promote mountain biking in the North Tyne Valley ..of which I am a part . 
We have various plans afoot to do this .. With the aim of promoting the area as a venue for mountain biking and to bring in the tourist dollar ! 
We already have a vast network of man - made trails at Kielder ..and also the 27 mile multi - user route around Kielder Water ..the Lakeside Way ..
However we are also keen to promote the excellent network of natural trails we have in the area . 
The new Sandstone Way route running from Berwick to Hexham ...will pass through Bellingham when it officially opens in the spring ..and to build on this we are keen to add circular loops at various stages of the route to maximise its potential for a better biking experience and also to boost the local economy. 
Bellingham being one of the planned stayover points is also my home village and over the years I have shown a number of folks a route which I have called A Tour Of The North Tyne ..
It has now been suggested that this be used as an official route with its own map and route guide ..which as my " baby" ..pleases me no end . 
There is however quite a bit of work involved to get it off the ground ...
As a start to this project a few of us are riding the route THIS FRIDAY 9th JANUARY starting in Bellingham at 9.30 am . The aim is to find out the exact distance of the route ( est 25 miles)..and also exactly what work needs to be done by taking photographs.. A large section of bridleway in the forest is overgrown with seedling trees which needs to be brought to the attention of Northumberland County Council to make it completely passable ( it can be ridden ..but unless it is cleared it will be impassable within a couple of years ) 
If any of you northern based riders would like to join us please post below ..we would be glad to see you ..it is however quite a tough route ...well you wouldn't want it any other way would you ?


----------



## Little Rach (8 May 2015)

I am interested in the North Tyne Cycle Group and particularly the new Sandstone Way. I would like to do the route this summer over 3 days. I know that a cycling holiday group have already set up a trip but it is quite expensive.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (9 May 2015)

New website here - http://www.sandstoneway.co.uk/

Buy the map and support the route


----------



## albion (10 May 2015)

According to the Chronicle the opening ceremony seems to have finally taken place. It officially opened on March 20th.


----------



## Tojo (11 May 2015)

[QUOTE 3078182, member: 9609"]A tour of Northumberland Sandstone, sounds good to me, a combination of my former hobby with my current hobby.

Leave Berwick head up to Etal calling in at Berryhill Crag and start the day off with the crag classic "Border Ballad"
Then its back on the bike, through Ford and Lowick to "Kyloe Crag", a quick warm up on "Trinity" then along the crag for "Gargarins Groove" or for any hard men there is always "First Born"
Then its into the woods and some fast forestry riding to "Kyloe In" Superb all weather crag and your technical overhang abilities can be put to the test on "Jocks and Geordies", Then further along to the graceful "High Tea" (a very tempting name for any cyclists) and a beautiful and graceful route.
Now for some full off road riding calling in at Cuthbertson Cave before arriving at Back Bowden Doors, maybe an overnight bivvy under the giant overhang, then if anyone is feeling brave we have "The Tube"
Up the hill over the road to probably the finest of all the Northumberland Sandstone crags "Bowden Doors" could well be the best bouldering crag anywhere in Britain, take in the fine views of the Cheviots and feast yourself on classics like The Viper, Overhanging Crack, Lorraine, Posidon Adventure, The Trial and Maybe His Eminence.
Now its over the Moors to Eglingham and then Edlingham (spot the differance) here we call in at Corby Crag, take in the view whilst enjoying the classic "Audacity"
Back on the bikes and onto Coe Crags, where we encounter "The Buttress of Peculiar Perversions" @Fnaar
Then its over the hills through Rothbury and onto Simonside, a very different sandstone requiring a very different style, any visitors from the peak district will enjoys the Offwidths.
Onto Holystone and into the hills where in true cycling fashion we can ignore all the red flags and call into South Yardhope.
Tea and Cake in Elsdon, get our breath back as we enjoy the view from Winters Giibert then its back to business with a few problems at Rothley crags, then onto the final crag of the tour The Great Wanney, here we will meet lots of completely mad Geordies smoke lots of dope and do bollocks all in the way of any serious climbing.[/QUOTE]



How yee, get back over to your side..........


----------

